# Replace a stud with electric wire through it



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

If there is slack in the wire, then one solution would be to cut the wire, thread it through the stud, then reconnect in an electric handy box. The box cannot be hidden behind drywall, so you can then cut out a space for it in the drywall (as if you were putting an electric outlet there), but cover the box with a solid plate. Code requires that you have access to wires connected like this.

Another option if the wire doesn't go too far is simply to disconnect at one end and feed it back through.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there a close junction point to the cable in question. If so you couold disconnect at its source, tape string aorund end pull thru disconnect cable from string, feed thru new joist, reattach to string, pull cable back thru to junction point???
just a guess.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

A bit late now.....but I would have just sistered a new stud against the broken one with a notch around the wire.

Other than that...I would go with the disconnecting it from the closest box.....

Another option...stub in a new stud where you cut out the old piece and then sister a stud against the repair.


----------



## jb721 (Aug 21, 2012)

A month later I've come back to this issue. There isn't enough slack in the wires to put a junction box. What I think I'm going to do is put in a new stud with a notch for the wires (there are 2, one of which has no close junction point). That stud's notch will open into the room. Then I'm going to sister in a piece with a notch opening out from the room. Do you think there is any code violation there (assuming I do it so the wires are far enough back from the finished surface)? That stud isn't bearing any load. Thanks.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

get 2 new studs. when installing them,turn each one. and put 1 on each side of the wire. there will be a 1/2" gap for the wire.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. and then put 1/2" spacers in between the new studs.


----------



## dey9999 (Jul 25, 2021)

Use a stud shoe. Simpson Strongties makes them.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

dey9999 said:


> Use a stud shoe. Simpson Strongties makes them.


I think they figured it out about 9 years ago. 
We tend to ignore threads that are years old. 
Welcome to the site.


----------

